# Billing 64630 w/ 64555



## dridercpc@yahoo.com (Aug 27, 2012)

I need some help.  I need to know if we should be billing 64555 with 64630.  Both leads were placed at the top of the T8. This is in the ASC setting.


----------



## hewitt (Aug 27, 2012)

Not sure if you coded other CPTs, but according to my coding/edit software, these two CPTs can be coded together with a modifier (51).


----------



## dridercpc@yahoo.com (Aug 27, 2012)

hewitt said:


> Not sure if you coded other CPTs, but according to my coding/edit software, these two CPTs can be coded together with a modifier (51).


Thank you.  Can I ask what coding software you use?


----------



## hewitt (Aug 27, 2012)

EncoderPro.


----------

